# Inkscape and Rhinestone Creation



## trenDsigns (Aug 6, 2012)

Hello everyone,

This is my first post on this forum and I am hoping that I will get the help I have seen so many others get on here! I recently was at a fair and talked to a guy who said he uses a drawing program to create line art that has different sizes for each rhinestone which he then sends to another company to create the image (which of pro sports teams which, I think, is illegal but let me know). Anyway,
I started using inkscape a month ago and have gotten decent with taking pictures, creating vectors out of them and finishing a design. However, I don't know exactly the materials I would need in order to print my designs or make the rhinestones like this guy did. I read A LOT but there is just so much info it is overwhelming. I don't have the cash to buy expensive equipment but I am hoping someone can offer advice on two topics. 

1. How do I take my inkscape designs and print them using a screen printing technique?

2. The rhinestone technique...how do I get a template in inkscape and then what inexpensive equipment can I buy that will cut the design so that I can "wipe" the rhinestones on there and then what is the best way to "heat press" it. 

I guess I am saying I am an amateur that really wants to do this as a hobby and side thing and see where it goes. The more thorough the response, the better! I will continue to research but please feel free to give advice and show pics! Thanks!


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi there...

As for your first question, I think you may want to ask that in the screen printing section of the forum. I know there are businesses who do both rhinestones and screen printing, but you'll get more answers in that forum itself.

I have never heard of anyone using Inkscape to create rhinestone designs. I don't have it personally so I can't say for absolute certainty that it can't be done, but I'm pretty familiar with all of the rhinestone programs out there and Inkscape isn't one of them. 

And the best way to "heat press" rhinestones onto a shirt is to heat press them onto a shirt... with a heat press.


----------



## trenDsigns (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi, I guess what I am saying is...is there any freeware software and then from there...

1. What is the most affordable cutter
2. What is a cost-effective heat press ( I suppose I can't just use an iron?)
3. Where do people buy this stuff?

Thanks!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I am not aware of any rhinestone plugin for inkscape, free or fee based. There are some inexpensive add ons for Corel Draw. ....$50 plus. ..check out the rhinestone threads. .dedicated programs range from couple hundred dollars to over a thousand.A decent cutter well be$350 for an entry level one. There are several members and forum sponsers that sell the equipment and soft ware you will need.you will probably need at least $1000 for program, cutter ,supplies such as transfer tape, rhinestones, backer board and template material


----------

